# One Android phone costs 10000. Another 45000. Fair?



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all...
I will be honest. I have an Android Phone. A Motorola RaZr. Nice, big, good hardware. Games run smooth. Occasionally lags but that's OK. I paid 30000 for this phone. Good. I was happy. I was proud. Not anymore but. Why? Hears of MicroMaxx or Karbonn or even this now:




Sigh. I'm somehow feeling Android has lost the plot. 

I mean...I'm paying 30000 and someone else paying JUST 10000 enjoys the SAME damn phone in every aspect? I mean..don't u think it kinda feels cheap?

I just wanted to ask of someone else feels the same way..or am I the only one.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 25, 2013)

both Audi and Maruti 800 does the same stuff in Cities(transportation)..would u be angry about it?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Hey all...
> I will be honest. I have an Android Phone. A Motorola RaZr. Nice, big, good hardware. Games run smooth. Occasionally lags but that's OK. I paid 30000 for this phone. Good. I was happy. I was proud. Not anymore but. Why? Hears of MicroMaxx or Karbonn or even this now:
> 
> View attachment 8639
> ...


Hockey, you can eat biriyani from a footpath shop, in kolkata it will cost you 60/-, you can have the same from a good restaurant which will cost 120/-, same?

PS: I was going for the car reference, sumon beat me to it


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 25, 2013)

Imagine the Maruti looks EXACTLY like an Audi. Would u now feel disgusted with your real Audis when a cheaper (imitation) Audi (called Maruti) will zoom past you?
Now let's see what u guys think.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> I mean...I'm paying 30000 and someone else paying JUST 10000 enjoys the *SAME damn phone* in every aspect? I mean..don't u think it kinda feels cheap?



really? really same damn phone? enjoy playing Nova3 on the magicom note


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Imagine the Maruti looks EXACTLY like an Audi. Would u now feel disgusted with your real Audis when a cheaper (imitation) Audi (called Maruti) will zoom past you?
> Now let's see what u guys think.


Will that maruti have a V8 engine? The engine will tear itself from the carriage from force, although the wheel axle will probably give in sooner, also good luck with maruti service(I suffered, I know).


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 25, 2013)

Sam said:


> really? really same damn phone? enjoy playing Nova3 on the magicom note



Why not?
Even it is 1GHz dual core, Jelly Bean Android with 5" display?
That's exactly the point my friend.

It IS the same. Like it or not.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Will that maruti have a V8 engine? The engine will tear itself from the carriage from force, although the wheel axle will probably give in sooner, also good luck with maruti service(I suffered, I know).



Lol..I just bought i10 and am pretty happy with Hyundai. 
Anyways  ...but my question is ..if the company ITSELF fits the Audi engine in a Maruti and says it will work..then? (Like in the ad)?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Lol..I just bought i10 and am pretty happy with Hyundai.
> Anyways  ...but my question is ..if the company ITSELF fits the Audi engine in a Maruti and says it will work..then? (Like in the ad)?


If I sell you a piece of brick saying its magic brick and will bring you good fortune, will you buy it?(I'll price it @ 10k, cheap for the good luck it will provide).


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> If I sell you a piece of brick saying its magic brick and will bring you good fortune, will you buy it?(I'll price it @ 10k, cheap for the good luck it will provide).



I've no idea where this conversation is going?
Could all stop talking in metaphors and puzzles?
Could u come to the point?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> I've no idea where this conversation is going?
> Could all stop talking in metaphors and puzzles?
> Could u come to the point?


Point is never compromise with quality, learned it the hard way: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> Point is never compromise with quality, learned it the hard way: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html



Now that makes sense. But my question is more software related than hardware.

The same OS, on the same specs, but only cheaper. What's the point of going so "Janta". There is Symbian and Meego for that. Right?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Now that makes sense. But my question is more software related than hardware.
> 
> The same OS, on the same specs, but only cheaper. What's the point of going so "Janta". There is Symbian and Meego for that. Right?


And when it goes bust its a world of pain, but yes, if Micromax provided same after sales and quality as Samsung/apple etc, then they would go bankrupt, but it doesn't, so end of story.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> And when it goes bust its a world of pain, but yes, if Micromax provided same after sales and quality as Samsung/apple etc, then they would go bankrupt, but it doesn't, so end of story.



Hmmm. I am picturing an Indian road with Rolls Royce. All of them. Some fake and some real of course. Long live exclusivity.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

One car costs 1 lakh another costs 1 crore yeah its fair..buy what you have in your budget

Enjoying getting brain tumor out of a 10k chinese brand-which has not even passed FCC and might have a SAR of more than 2





Well now to the topic
10k phone-From big brands you get underpowered sad phones-in very rare cases you get good mobiles-example PANTECH BURST(Best under 12k)
Now while you come to Local brands(MMX,KARBON) their most expensive phone is around 15k that has specs of a high end phone, but all this comes with many many CONS
1)No Android Updates
2)No community support.
3)Not good build quality
4)Health Hazards(Now MMX A116 Has a low SAR value on par with reputed brands)
5)" Once you buy the phone you can say bye bye to us we ,don't know who you are we the got the money thats enough for us"

Ahh and another point your phone is using a good TOUCH screen..most of these Chinese phones use Cheap touch panels

Well i seriously would'nt mind paying 2-3k more to MMX..Provided they give better service+Release the god dam kernel codes
Now look at sony, they released the Kernel Code of a Phone that will release in 1-3 weeks


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> One car costs 1 lakh another costs 1 crore yeah its fair..buy what you have in your budget
> 
> Enjoying getting brain tumor out of a 10k chinese brand-which has not even passed FCC and might have a SAR of more than 2
> 
> ...



wrong

1.micromax is giving its older models like a110 and will give newer models like a116 latest android updates....BUT its true for all brands that they provide a long time support only to their flagship device like htc desire hd,samsung galaxy s2...htc stoppped giving updates for my phone after 6 monthes...now its also true that a device should have capability to run the jelly bean..if not you have to root your device and install custom roms.

2..check xda if you wanna know about community support.so "KNOW COMMUNITY SUPPORT" is wrong ..i got 8.5 community support {root,custom roms,custom kernels,even latest android jelly bean working 100 % on my device} out 0f 10 for my 1.5 year old HTC WILDFIRE S...bur mmx a110 has only 1/10 even if is a latest device..


3.check canvas 2 hd for its build quality..not talking about old device ..they are improving.

4.its not even about SAR value..sony phones got more sar value then mmx.2nd thing if the sar value of a phone are checked by government and then the product go to sell to market for sell.

5.i didnt understand that..


6.about toouch screen quality ..resistive touch will be same for all devices coz they manufature in the same factory {china}..and capacitive touch will be same for all devices coz they manufature in the same factory {china}...and plasma touch will be same for all devices coz they manufature in the same factory {china}...


its not about all this its about these...

1.bad customer care services...

2.the CHIPSET..all these chesp products use china made mediatake whose architeture is light years behind qualcomm's latest snapdragun proceesors{all branded companies uses this chipset} in terms of battery life,efficiency,data prosessing,life of product...similar differnce between a cheap psu and a corsair one..

3.battery...yes mmx and china giving quad core processor in cheap prices but they are seriously not reliable......did you here all those battery blasts news ...why ??? because of crap battery managemnt system inside and outside of the battery...similar like a cheap laptop battery and branded one.

4.the inside........whats the differnce between a branded motherboard and a cheap one ..same here...



i can playing homerun battle on my HTC wildfire s for 2 hours continuously its generate a lot of heat{on any device} also its not a high end model but i never got problems with that for 1.5 years{note that  i'm a hardcore use of my phone}.....now my brother recently purchase  a mmx a116 yes he can also play homerun or most wanted for log houes,after 3 weeks his a110 starts giving problems like after long hours of gaming his device becomes unresponsive for some time although a 10 minutes power off resolve this issue..but after 2 monther the real issue starts now the device swith off itself during games..

and all of you know about mmx KASTMAR SEWA..its not available in my city..so he has to send his device to another city.....bus 4 hapte ho gaye hai aur phone bana nahi hai...i'm going to consumer forum.



moral of the story ----thik hai wo saste me de rahe hai....lekin reliability aur service sirf achche brands hi de sakte hai and mmx have to go a long way{may be 10-12 years} in that deparment..untill that Dont Buy Because Of Cheap Price....


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

^ How much does micromax pay you?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 18, 2013)

No updates for Micromax Funbook P300. Still stuck on ICS 4.0. Need jellybean. @Logout20 do you have any answer for this?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ Oh Bro i thought  he said that MMX has updated the devices


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been asked this personally by many people on why not go for TEH 5" MOCROMAX!!!!!, I used it for a few minutes and it lagged as hell, build quality was pathetic, screen resolution OMG  .. the text looked so huge... to be frank . the Galaxy grand was also a disappointment in terms of screen resolution, but build quality was on par. 

OP: please do checkout some details on the various chipsets on these phones, you will come to know what the difference between MMX quadcore phones and  Dualcore phones in better handsets.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Oh Bro i thought  he said that MMX has updated the devices


*They do update their devices:*

*i.imgur.com/F07rKN8.png


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ LOL!!!!!!


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tenida said:


> No updates for Micromax Funbook P300. Still stuck on ICS 4.0. Need jellybean. @Logout20 do you have any answer for this?



Root it..but i dont see any advantage of jellybean over jellybean..i think its just marketing strategy to force the customer to buy new device...i'm happy with my single core arm6 1.5 year old device..it gives me 2 days of battery backup with a custom rom and kernel so instead of going to buy a ney s2 or s3 i got a new laptop and i'm happy with my step.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Root it..but i dont see any advantage of jellybean over jellybean..i think its just marketing strategy to force the customer to buy new device...i'm happy with my single core arm6 1.5 year old device..it gives me 2 days of battery backup with a custom rom and kernel so instead of going to buy a ney s2 or s3 i got a new laptop and i'm happy with my step.



Root it? Are you sure? Ok let me tell you Funbook P300 is pre-rooted device. And what you mean by " I don't see any advantages of jellybean over jellybean? If you mean jellybean has no real advantages over ICS then I think u need google it for info.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Feb 18, 2013)

^^i think he means that rooting will give u all the features of JB also he means that Google people r N##S releasing JB over JB ICS over ICS
LOL jokes apart but MMX did update the A110 rom but how that's a different story altoghether


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Root it? Are you sure? Ok let me tell you Funbook P300 is pre-rooted device. And what you mean by " I don't see any advantages of jellybean over jellybean? If you mean jellybean has no real advantages over ICS then I think u need google it for info.




he he he he only rooting is not enough you have to install some custom rom....and about your second thing

its coming straight from official android developers website 

"Android 4.2 builds on the performance improvements already included in Jelly Bean — 
vsync timing,triple buffering, reduced touch latency, and CPU input boost {only if your kernel have vsync support..ONLY.for that your gpu manufacture have to provide libs for android 4.0 to the manufacture..but mmx dont have that much time for an old device}

read full info here

Jelly Bean | Android Developers




but to harness all those advantages your device should support the new drivers and google and manufaturers dont have time for optimization for old devices instead of that they concentrate on release new device and new os........ALL those true only if your device optimized for jellybean support..


effect of custom rom on my device battery


*i48.tinypic.com/33w05ls.png

1 day 19 hours still 30 % left after my uses.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> he he he he only rooting is not enough you have to install some custom rom....and about your second thing
> 
> its coming straight from official android developers website
> 
> ...


Do you know you can run Jelly Bean on a Dell XCD(ZTE Blade)? That thing had a 600Mhz single core ye old CPU. These are just excuses given by device manufacturers, to save money on support.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do you know you can run Jelly Bean on a Dell XCD(ZTE Blade)? That thing had a 600Mhz single core ye old CPU. These are just excuses given by device manufacturers, to save money on support.



tkin sir i'm saying the same thing...you didnt read my post

even i've a 600mhz single core cpu{overclocked to 800mhz}


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

Whatever MMX doesn't have a good rep in XDA
But over the next 10 years MMX might surely become one of the lead players in at least Asia


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> wrong
> 
> 1.micromax is giving its older models like a110 and will give newer models like a116 latest android updates....BUT its true for all brands that they provide a long time support only to their flagship device like htc desire hd,samsung galaxy s2...*htc stoppped giving updates for my phone after 6 monthes*...now its also true that a device should have capability to run the jelly bean..if not you have to root your device and install custom roms.
> 
> ...


Check ^^^


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

What in the name of lord is *Plasma Touch?* :shocked:


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Root it..but i dont see any advantage of jellybean over jellybean..i think its just marketing strategy to force the customer to buy new device...*i'm happy with my single core arm6 1.5 year old device..it gives me 2 days of battery backup with a custom rom and kernel* so instead of going to buy a ney s2 or s3 i got a new laptop and i'm happy with my step.


Haha I'm happy with my Nokia 1100. It gives me infinite battery life! doesn't break when dropped and can be used as weapon too



theserpent said:


> Whatever MMX doesn't have a good rep in XDA
> But over the next 10 years *MMX might surely become one of the lead players in at least Asia*


And you thought noob Indian will always be noob?
and in XDA? LOL a Device like Burst is still with low community support (even with kernel source available) and MMX with their mediatek SoC


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

The point is, even if MMX produced a premium phone with amazing build quality and kernel source released, but for a slightly high price tag.. say 21k.. do u think anyone would  buy it ?
There are 2 kinds of people MMX could aim for
1) Those that dont care about warranty, or custom ROMs or other things.. they just want the bang for the buck at the cheapest price possible..
2) Forum geeks like us who want KS,custom ROM and other things but wouldnt mind paying a bit more..

MMX cant target both at  the same time, besides, even if they target the second category.. no one wd be interested because it's still an Indian brand
everything has a cost, they have to compromise on something.. from what i have seen from A116, they have done a really good job..
Alas, if only their service was good


----------



## logout20 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> What in the name of lord is *Plasma Touch?* :shocked:



i forget the name ..but i read it somewhere ...



pratyush997 said:


> Check ^^^



dude htc thunderbolt is one of the flagship device + its capable of handling jellybean because of its hardware support...

Custom Rom are available for mmx a90,a80 and a110.check xda...

dude flosting display + capaciitve touch > capacitive touch.



Nerevarine said:


> The point is, even if MMX produced a premium phone with amazing build quality and kernel source released, but for a slightly high price tag.. say 21k.. do u think anyone would  buy it ?
> There are 2 kinds of people MMX could aim for
> 1) Those that dont care about warranty, or custom ROMs or other things.. they just want the bang for the buck at the cheapest price possible..
> 2) Forum geeks like us who want KS,custom ROM and other things but wouldnt mind paying a bit more..
> ...



True.....+100


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 19, 2013)

logout20 said:


> dude htc thunderbolt is one of the flagship device + its capable of handling jellybean because of its hardware support...
> 
> Custom Rom are available for mmx a90,a80 and a110.check xda...


By custom ROM I meant ROMS like CM, AOKP not those with removed bloatware, few build.prop tweaks and all


----------



## mithun_mrg (Feb 19, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Custom Rom are available for mmx a90,a80 and a110.check xda...



those r jokes First thing MMX need to do is release Kernel sources till then don't ask don't tell


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys, I found something really interesting.. 
MMX A110 has an official JB rom ported successfully, with all features working like Google Now etc.., 60 fps..etc
IM still a bit skeptical but, it seems legit
check the XDA thread


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> By custom ROM I meant ROMS like CM, AOKP not those with removed bloatware, few build.prop tweaks and all


Heh, there's no such thing, even for an old device like Funbook.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 19, 2013)

^Wut?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Feb 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys, I found something really interesting..
> MMX A110 has an official JB rom ported successfully, with all features working like Google Now etc.., 60 fps..etc
> IM still a bit skeptical but, it seems legit
> check the XDA thread


what they did is took the JB rom released for Mobistel Cynus T2 which is same as A110 in Germany & modified it  
Mobistel Cynus T2 (12.7 cm (5 ") Display, 12 Mio. Pixel Kamera, Android


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Heh, there's no such thing, even for an old device like Funbook.



Funbook has CM9 I think ?



mithun_mrg said:


> what they did is took the JB rom released for Mobistel Cynus T2 which is same as A110 in Germany & modified it
> Mobistel Cynus T2 (12.7 cm (5 ") Display, 12 Mio. Pixel Kamera, Android



Which is still fine, they got JB one way or the other
ANy ideas which OEM A116 is ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Funbook has CM9 I think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, all half @$$ ports with so many bugs that its better to stick to stock. Also no deodexed roms afaik, so that rules out custom themes, google now on ICS etc.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 19, 2013)

Funseries is quite stable Custom rom for funbook using it for 9 months or so. Karndev realeased cyonbook jellybean 4.2 also tested myself quite stable although its in beta stage.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 20, 2013)

I dont know if people who are blaming MMX have ever used the phone ..
There are custom roms available
And they do upgrade their OS version (provided you go to their service center).

If you can compromise on after sales service ...then go for it... Use n throw... buy a new one ...Its still affordable.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ COngo. You just bumped an old thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2013)

*blog.wordtothewise.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/godzilla-facepalm.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

Well you get what you pay for....

Thread should be "Rs56,000 for an iPhone 5 32GB, is it fair" ??
That will be more interesting


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/11320d1373779541-one-android-phone-costs-10000-another-45000-fair-1000155_10152045312242501_1190932476_n.jpg

Stop bumping old threads man.. there's nothing to talk about in this anymore lol


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 18, 2013)

Buy an iPhone and stay proud.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 31, 2013)

OP have you ever heared about Vertu. 

and iphone uses dual core whereas cheap dumbass micromax uses quadcore so does it means iphone is crap...
GHz 1.2 of iphone can we compare it with 1.5 of mmx


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

Buy a Lumia 520 and stay satisfied.. U won't get more at this price ..#ProudOwner ..


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 3, 2014)

You pay for what you get. You cant compare a cheap quad-core mediatek to snapdragon 800. The specs look similar on paper but you can know the difference only when you actually use it. There is a big difference.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm well said ^^^ Btw hw is that new HTC ONE X


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 3, 2014)

way2jatin said:


> Hmm well said ^^^ Btw hw is that new HTC ONE X



OneX isn't new.. maybe youre referring to HTC one. Its good if you like an average camera. UI is awesome and so is the premium feel.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

way2jatin said:


> Buy a Lumia 520 and stay satisfied.. U won't get more at this price ..#ProudOwner ..





.jRay. said:


> You pay for what you get. You cant compare a cheap quad-core mediatek to snapdragon 800. The specs look similar on paper but you can know the difference only when you actually use it. There is a big difference.





way2jatin said:


> Hmm well said ^^^ Btw hw is that new HTC ONE X





.jRay. said:


> OneX isn't new.. maybe youre referring to HTC one. Its good if you like an average camera. UI is awesome and so is the premium feel.



*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/001/376/ThreadNecro.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2014)

^


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 26, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/001/376/ThreadNecro.gif


lol, guess im not the only one who necros posts.. Lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

stahp it man


----------

